# Bodum Pavina Glasses



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

After toying with the idea of blowing near on £30 on four glasses for over a month I've finally cracked and purchased 2x2.5oz and 2x8oz. I know they're fragile and will probably be broken in a week but I seem to always find myself admiring them. Please reassure me this was a good purchase


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've had a couple of the smaller sized ones, and they are indeed beautiful objects. Mine lasted longer than a week, but not much longer, and I wouldn't replace them. You'll probably not be as ham-fisted as I am!

My preference now is for the most obscenely thick plain white traditional espresso cups that I can find. I'll pair one up with a lined glass at the beginning of each day to make sure that I'm throwing the right volume in the right time - but after that, it's just the cups.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Which espresso cups are you using? I've been using the como cups from coffeecups.co.uk for a while now. They're quite thick but I would like something thicker to hold the heat.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm using exactly the same. I'd dearly love some even thicker ones, but can't seem to source them from anywhere in UK. I'm back to Italy shortly and will have a good look around for some while I'm there.

In fairness it's just an affectation with me as the heat retention isn't really an issue with my espresso as it doesn't sit around long enough! We use the Como cups for cappus, and my wife is quite happy with them.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

It wouldn't be a problem with me but my 10 month old daughter has a tendancy to throw a hissy fit just as I pull a shot.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I have the 2.5oz and 8oz pavinas and really like them. I tend to use the 8oz ones for latte at least once a day. I've had them for perhaps 3 months and not broken them or got water in them yet!

I also have the Como espresso and cappu cups. They're very nice and thick walled but I've been advised elsewhere that so much of the heat is lost through the top of the drink that thick walls are for aesthetics only.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

Herewith my choice of Espresso Cup, Villeroy and Boch picked up new and boxed at a charity shop for a fiver (pair). Exactly the same volume as my shot glass (though I overilled it slightly in this example). Nice if you want to add some sugar or a sweet on the side*

Also my Cap or Flat White Cup of choice.

*vintagecigarman if you are going back to Italy check out the Amaretti as in my pic (see http://www.cavaliervicenzi.com/inglese/home.htm ). Bring me some back please, they are the best ever and I cannot find them in the UK so far.

By the way thanks all, since coming to these forums my coffee making has improved beyond measure even though using a cheap blade grinder and a 13 yo Krups ProCrema machine. So much in the grind and tamp and I am looking forward to upgrading grinder (first) and machine (second).


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

hashluck said:


> since coming to these forums my coffee making has improved beyond measure


Mine too. I've gone from being completely clueless to mostly clueless. Enjoying every minute though


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the appearance of your espresso cup hashluck - a great talking point I would imagine with visitors.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

BanishInstant said:


> I like the appearance of your espresso cup hashluck - a great talking point I would imagine with visitors.


Thanks. I note they are still available but a cup and the saucer as I have will set you back £25 (so £50 a pair)! I got a bargain. Always liked the look of them and then found them in a charity shop brand new unused.

One other useful feature of them is that you can lay the cups on their side on the warming plate of a coffee machine which helps the whole cup get warm. I am fortunate in having a warming drawer in my kitchen though.


----------

